# Dual Exhaust?



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

An American growl from a little four banger? Now that is pretty darn funny.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't see any companies yet, but I know GM makes a high flow exhaust system for $995.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean, you can put one on, but there's really no benefit over a single exhaust - if anything, the extra weight and cost will be inhibitors. 

But to that point, I haven't seen any in existence yet.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Mine has a little growl.


----------



## rthompson14 (Mar 23, 2017)

wow @ EricSmit that sounds sweet. My 16 premier auto sounds nothing like that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I would guess the hatch has a slightly different muffler/resonator package, as the vehicle overall was made to be "sportier".


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

You can't get no 'sound' out of a turbo powered car.
Your engine spits it's exhaust straight into the turbocharger, which after the turbo, is just a constant wind.
You could even remove the exhaust can, and run a small pipe after turbo, for weight savings, and it'll still be whisper quiet.

in order to have sound, you'd have to rout 2 cylinders straight to one exhaust, and the other 2 to the other exhaust, and get rid of the turbo.
Which is like 50% HP loss.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

ProDigit said:


> You can't get no 'sound' out of a turbo powered car.
> Your engine spits it's exhaust straight into the turbocharger, which after the turbo, is just a constant wind.
> You could even remove the exhaust can, and run a small pipe after turbo, for weight savings, and it'll still be whisper quiet.
> 
> ...


Are you seriously trying to tell people that a turbo engine is inherently quiet?





@MP81@rthompson14; I removed my muffler.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Are you seriously trying to tell people that a turbo engine is inherently quiet?
> 
> @*MP81*rthompson14 I removed my muffler.


Yup that'll do it.

And to the comment @*EricSmit* replied to: turbo cars always quiet? Really? That's a joke, right?

Yes - the turbo does provide _some_ muffling ability, it does not make the engine silent. 

Examples: Neon SRT4 - no mufflers, not silent, and probably the most well-known - the Abarth 500. That thing has an absolutely monstrous, gnarly sound, and it's only a 1.4L. 

My friend's '88 Ranger with a 2.3L turbo had exactly the kind of exhaust you described: a "small pipe after turbo" - the downpipe right into a cherry bomb (so ****, it even had a glasspack) and then a turn down. It was loud as ****.






Not quiet.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

You want growl....drop in a V8.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Yup that'll do it.
> 
> And to the comment @*EricSmit* replied to: turbo cars always quiet? Really? That's a joke, right?
> 
> ...


I've got a youtube playlist of 800+ hp Evo 8s and 10s that would blow your ears off.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

American growl is a V8 or V12. A four cylinder is made for efficiency not a growl. You young grasshoppers make me laugh.

Drive a corvette or a viper or hellcat, then you will have a growl. A four cylinder to be made to sound tough is more like a meow than growl.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> American growl is a V8 or V12. A four cylinder is made for efficiency not a growl. You young grasshoppers make me laugh.
> 
> Drive a corvette or a viper or hellcat, then you will have a growl. A four cylinder to be made to sound tough is more like a meow than growl.


I had a Corvette, and it did not growl; it absolutely roared. You know exactly what I mean.

I actually had a Charger and Mustang as well, but the Corvette was my favorite.


----------



## evolizzee (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah, my Camaro roars... and my Cruze purrs lol! If anything boosted 4 bangers will just scream when pushing a ton of power. But they can be made to sound **** good! Subarus, especially when using the stock unequal length manifold setup, can sound amazing


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Really...
A car like the Cruze, with a 1.4 liter, parallel, 4 stroke engine, provides 4 consecutive 600cc thuds per rotation, into one exhaust manifold; all forced into the turbo.
The turbo evens out most of the exhaust thuds partly before (backpressure), and while the air goes through the turbine.
So all you'll end up with is turbo whine.

You won't get any 'vrrraaap' or 'bobbobb' sounds out of the exhaust.
I wonder why the stock exhaust is the size it is. All it needs, is perhaps a can 1/5th to 1/10th the size of the current one for muffling, and they still will be well below the 86dB street noise levels at the exhaust.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Really? Only turbo?
https://youtu.be/ObwqUInbxB0


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

so does this turbo whine only apply to 4 cylinder engines cuz you can definitely hear more then whine with inline 6 v6 and v8 turboed engines or are they exempt from this. well come to think of it the new Yamaha sidewinder is a inline 3 turbo and it doesn't sound like a turbo. i'm just curious.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

cedingtopn said:


> so does this turbo whine only apply to 4 cylinder engines cuz you can definitely hear more then whine with inline 6 v6 and v8 turboed engines or are they exempt from this. well come to think of it the new Yamaha sidewinder is a inline 3 turbo and it doesn't sound like a turbo. i'm just curious.


It doesn't apply to any of them. The turbo isn't an instant muffler. It doesn't make any engine silent. It's a preposterous statement.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

i'm aware i was just waiting for his response trying to explain his reasoning against evidence


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My turbo 5 cylinder made some great sounds. Very distinctive, throaty growl wide open.

4 cylinders...I can think of about 2 that make pleasing noises (nothing Subaru). Wouldn't want to hear my Cruze any more than I already can, which is very little.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> My turbo 5 cylinder made some great sounds. Very distinctive, throaty growl wide open.
> 
> 4 cylinders...I can think of about 2 that make pleasing noises (nothing Subaru). Wouldn't want to hear my Cruze any more than I already can, which is very little.


That is, of course, a personal preference and opinion; one that I can respect. Mostly because you know that it is possible for said noise to exist. 

Which 4 bangers sound good to you?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

EricSmit said:


> That is, of course, a personal preference and opinion; one that I can respect. Mostly because you know that it is possible for said noise to exist.
> 
> Which 4 bangers sound good to you?


Now that I think about it, the N/A versions of those 5 cyls definitely had a deeper, throatier sound, but that 16T sounded cool when it spooled and even the stock exhaust made some good noise. 

For cars on sale right now, it would be the Focus variants (ST/RS) and the Fiat Abarth 1.4T. The surprising thing is that the Ford 2.0/2.3T sound like a Camry in literally any other application, including the Mustang. They managed to bring somewhat decent induction and exhaust noise out of them in the Focus, even outside the car.

For older cars, I happen to think my Saab 900 and BMW 2002 sounded pretty good. Then again, put more than a single barrel carburetor on a lot of engines and they sound pretty decent.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

That Abarth 1.4 is egregious. hahaha. Love it. 

Worth noting, the second gen sedan not only has room for a second tail pipe, it actually looks like it was designed to accommodate one. it even has a cutout.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

There's literally nothing in the way; it's almost as if there was once a dual exhaust there and they made a change to single. Who said Chevy never tested an SS Cruze?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Certainly looks like they package-protected for it.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

@rthompson14 I have discovered the answer to your question. I read about it on facebook and called to confirm.

Magnaflow is working on three different setups for catback exhausts. Single exit for non-RS, single exit for RS, dual exit for RS. The tips might need modification for your specific car, but there is your answer.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

cedingtopn said:


> so does this turbo whine only apply to 4 cylinder engines cuz you can definitely hear more then whine with inline 6 v6 and v8 turboed engines or are they exempt from this. well come to think of it the new Yamaha sidewinder is a inline 3 turbo and it doesn't sound like a turbo. i'm just curious.


Turbo whine has nothing to do with the engine. It's the sound of the turbo blade spooling up or down.
A lot of the growl has been removed by the turbine. If you want growl, remove the turbo, and see how the engine sounds like without any muffling going on.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

ProDigit said:


> Turbo whine has nothing to do with the engine. It's the sound of the turbo blade spooling up or down.
> A lot of the growl has been removed by the turbine. If you want growl, remove the turbo, and see how the engine sounds like without any muffling going on.


 This muffling is hard to comprehend i would say if someone didn't have a NA vehicle then went to turbo they would assume muffling is happening, but if you go from a NA engine and throw a turbo on it it has no noticeable muffling affect if any. The LR4 we just finished building sounds the same at the tail pipe with or with out the turbo on it.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

cedingtopn said:


> ProDigit said:
> 
> 
> > Turbo whine has nothing to do with the engine. It's the sound of the turbo blade spooling up or down.
> ...


Because Chevy does a good job installing an oversized exhaust can on it.
Even at full throttle you can put your ear on the exhaust tip, and aside from a bit black smoke, definitely won't suffer any sound discomforts.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ProDigit said:


> Turbo whine has nothing to do with the engine. It's the sound of the turbo blade spooling up or down.
> A lot of the growl has been removed by the turbine. If you want growl, remove the turbo, and see how the engine sounds like without any muffling going on.


Eh, it depends on the application. Some situations that could be true where others all you need is a few resonators and they attack the high pitch the turbo howl resides at. My Turbo Subaru has 4 resonators and still shake pictures on the wall loud w/o turbo wine. This video _*is before I tossed 2 more resonators on*_ the midpipe killing all the howl and some of the sound. 

https://youtu.be/eU3Xmrjux5g

Here is 2 N/A boxers that sound identical to turbo Boxers with similar UEL or EL header setup.

https://youtu.be/phf07oHkiZs



EricSmit said:


> @*rthompson14* I have discovered the answer to your question. I read about it on facebook and called to confirm.
> 
> Magnaflow is working on three different setups for catback exhausts. Single exit for non-RS, single exit for RS, dual exit for RS. The tips might need modification for your specific car, but there is your answer.


Cool! Hopefully you guys get your parts faster than the Gen 1 guys did.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

ProDigit said:


> Because Chevy does a good job installing an oversized exhaust can on it.
> Even at full throttle you can put your ear on the exhaust tip, and aside from a bit black smoke, definitely won't suffer any sound discomforts.


I cut that muffler off and voila, sound.


----------



## cruzeguy2016 (Apr 24, 2016)

Automotive Performance Products


Here's the 3 setups already showing on their website. I'd say they must be getting close.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

cruzeguy2016 said:


> Automotive Performance Products
> 
> 
> Here's the 3 setups already showing on their website. I'd say they must be getting close.


That link is showing me nothing.


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

EricSmit said:


>


It looks like they left room for a solid axle. Maybe some other markets use one. @EricSmit, What is in that drop down behind the gas tank?


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

ProDigit said:


> Really...
> A car like the Cruze, with a 1.4 liter, parallel, 4 stroke engine, provides 4 consecutive 600cc thuds per rotation, into one exhaust manifold; all forced into the turbo.
> The turbo evens out most of the exhaust thuds partly before (backpressure), and while the air goes through the turbine.
> So all you'll end up with is turbo whine.
> ...


Oh boy! Being a 1400 cc 4-stroke engine, it would produce 2 350cc exhaust pulses per revolution. That volume would vary though with the mass of the intake charge (vac, boost).
A turbo is not a muffler. It has no sound deadening/absorbing material. Some sound gets reflected off of the metal surfaces back into the engine. The only sound absorption may be from carbon build-up and that would only be for the higher frequencies.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Anytime you force exploding air through a tube you get noise. The turbo just uses exhaust gas to spin and allow the engine to have more air and fuel and make more power. You still have exhaust noise from a turbo engine via the down pipe. A turbo is not a muffler. It may change the exhaust note, but you still have an IC engine noise. Anyone who says differently is deaf.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Volvo used to make 2 (well, 3) versions of its 5-cylinder engine: NA and turbo.

The NA's had a VERY distinctive exhaust note that I thought sounded awesome. The turbo's (like mine) had a very similar throb, but that distinctive idle and low RPM note was *slightly* muted by the turbo. 

Still, with a hole in the exhaust just behind the clamp behind the catalytic converter, it was quite loud, and even with the stock exhaust (same on both models), it made PLENTY of noise.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

a2chris said:


> It looks like they left room for a solid axle. Maybe some other markets use one. @EricSmit, What is in that drop down behind the gas tank?


That's the battery box.


----------



## cruzeguy2016 (Apr 24, 2016)

Vehicle Category

Try that link. Has 3 options for exhaust including a dual exit.


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> American growl is a V8 or V12. A four cylinder is made for efficiency not a growl. You young grasshoppers make me laugh.
> 
> Drive a *corvette* or a viper or hellcat, then you will have a growl. A four cylinder to be made to sound tough is more like a meow than growl.



I couldnt agree more. Lol. 
But I still want custom exhaust on my 1st gen ...I'll be going to my exhaust shop and have them do a custom set up with muffler of my choice.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

a2chris said:


> Oh boy! Being a 1400 cc 4-stroke engine, it would produce 2 350cc exhaust pulses per revolution. That volume would vary though with the mass of the intake charge (vac, boost).
> A turbo is not a muffler. It has no sound deadening/absorbing material. Some sound gets reflected off of the metal surfaces back into the engine. The only sound absorption may be from carbon build-up and that would only be for the higher frequencies.


The blades of the turbo are sound deadening, because if they would not muffle the engine pulses somewhat, they would constantly accelerate and decelerate several thousands of RPMS with every exhaust pulse; which would cause so much stress on the turbo, it would just explode.
Trust me, the turbo definitely does some muffling, mainly of the higher (sharper) tones of the exhaust pulses.
The muffler (exhaust can) dampens most of the lower frequencies.
Like someone mentioned, try to cut off the muffler, with or without turbo, and tell me what your ears like most.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

El oh el


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

I did state that it does some muffling due to reflection and any more would be at higher frequencies which should make it sound better (deeper). Any restriction in the exhaust will lower the sound output but with a turbo it is a by product.
I actually like the sound of the 1.4 turbo better than the 1.4 NA when running straight-piped.
With turbo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEvkA8ZSaU8
NA: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl6Ng_u1iOw


----------



## cruzeguy2016 (Apr 24, 2016)

That's actually mostly wrong a2chris. High frequency sound is perceived to our ears as high pitched. So think of that as whine or squeak. Low frequency sound is perceived as low pitch, so something like a subwoofer or someone you hear talking that has a very deep voice. A turbo does muffle some of the exhaust note, it also helps to smooth out the exhaust pulses as they get slowed down in the exhaust housing. There is a point where exhaust can be open enough that it has an adverse effect on performance. Remember a proper exhaust system will also aim to assist the engine in scavenging the exhaust, rather than making it pump the exhaust out. 

Sound Waves | Amplitude, Frequency and Wavelength | Timbre


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

cruzeguy2016 said:


> That's actually mostly wrong a2chris. High frequency sound is perceived to our ears as high pitched. So think of that as whine or squeak. Low frequency sound is perceived as low pitch, so something like a subwoofer or someone you hear talking that has a very deep voice. A turbo does muffle some of the exhaust note, it also helps to smooth out the exhaust pulses as they get slowed down in the exhaust housing. There is a point where exhaust can be open enough that it has an adverse effect on performance. Remember a proper exhaust system will also aim to assist the engine in scavenging the exhaust, rather than making it pump the exhaust out.
> 
> Sound Waves | Amplitude, Frequency and Wavelength | Timbre



Generally, higher frequencies are easier to reflect and absorb while lower frequencies are not. Think of a subwoofer in that car next to you. I would expect that the higher the tone, the more it would get reflected. Every time it gets reflected, some energy is lost/absorbed. The carbon that builds up in our exhaust would cause more of it to be lost. That is why you hear of a new exhaust needing to be broken-in before it has the right sound and it gets "mellower and deeper". That is probably why I like the sound of the turbo 1.4 better than the NA car.

https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/wi2yg/why_is_highfrequency_sound_easier_to_block_than/

Exhaust break-in talking about carbon:

http://www.mustangevolution.com/forum/f358/t367516/


Exhaust breaking in. Louder or quiter? - Audi A5 Forum & Audi S5 Forum


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

EricSmit said:


> Are you seriously trying to tell people that a turbo engine is inherently quiet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you can really hear the turbo in that video. Kind of cool.


----------



## cruzeguy2016 (Apr 24, 2016)

I think you've got amplitude and frequency mixed up.


----------



## jc. (Jul 28, 2019)

[QUOTE = "rthompson14, message: 2790858, membre: 287826"]
Des entreprises ont-elles encore une configuration à double échappement pour la Gen2? Soit essieu arrière ou cat-back? J'ai recherché en ligne et je n'arrive pas à en trouver un. J'aimerais vraiment un double échappement cat-back et faire gronder ma Cruze.
[/CITATION]
tu peux l'avoir seulement sur genération 1 et double sortie comme mustang


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jc. said:


> [QUOTE = "rthompson14, message: 2790858, membre: 287826"]
> Des entreprises ont-elles encore une configuration à double échappement pour la Gen2? Soit essieu arrière ou cat-back? J'ai recherché en ligne et je n'arrive pas à en trouver un. J'aimerais vraiment un double échappement cat-back et faire gronder ma Cruze.
> [/CITATION]
> tu peux l'avoir seulement sur genération 1 et double sortie comme mustang


Please use Google translate and also post in English


----------

